# Parameterübergabe sehr langsam



## KingR (10. Apr 2006)

Ich hab ein Problem mit einem Applet. Bei diesem brauche ich viele Parameter, so um die 2000. Ich habe das ganze mit dem Appletviewer probiert, da gings einwandfrei, jedoch mit dem Internet Explorer braucht er ewig um das Applet zu laden. An was kann es liegen?


----------



## Ilja (10. Apr 2006)

warum zum geier braucht ein applet 2000 paramerter? 

erklärs bitte genauer.... -.-


----------



## KingR (10. Apr 2006)

Naja ich will ein 11 * 1800 Array mit Komponentendaten übergeben. Kann man ein Array auch direkt übergeben oder nur die einen einzelnen Strings?


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Apr 2006)

Du kannst die Daten vom Applet holen lassen, oder sie von außen an eine statische Methode des Applets übergeben.


----------



## Ilja (10. Apr 2006)

wenn die daten user-spezifisch sind, kannst du die vom server holen, wenn das applet geladen ist...
wenn die daten persistent sind, dann implementiere die doch fest in das applet!


----------

